# Nice Free Scarf/shawl Pattern (K)



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

http://knitty.com/ISSUEw12/PATTmetalouse.php


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, gorgeous, thanks for sharing!


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

Very pretty...Really different too. I like the guy modeling it also.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

I love Stephen West's patterns.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks so much . It's a great pattern .


----------



## Cridhe (Nov 6, 2013)

Ooo, saved this one! Thanks for the link!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that is lovely, thanks for the link.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I can see using up little leftover balls for this one, even tho he asks for varigated wool.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

How do I print anything from KP such as patterns, etc?


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I really like this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very interesting! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh yes, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------

